# UPDATED MATAGORDA FULLY FURNISHED WATER VIEW HOME FOR SALE-289K -RIVER BEND VILLA S/D



## KIMBROWNTXSELECT

UPDATED WATERVIEW HOME TURN-KEY READY TO ENJOY SUMMER TIME! INSULATED ROOF W/15YR WARRANTY, DOUBLE PANE LOW E WINDOWS, PEX PLUMBING & NEW WATERHEATER!. HOME WILL COME FULLY FURNISHED. BONUS ROOM DOWN STAIRS W/ FULL BATHROOM & AC UNIT CAN BE USED AS A BED ROOM AGAIN OR MADE INTO AN AMAZING GAMEROOM OR SCREENED IN PATIO AREA. HUGE STORAGE & WORKSHOP DOWN STAIRS W/ AMPLE SHELVES & INSIDE PARKING FOR ATV. OVERSIZED LOT PROVIDES ADDITIONAL PARKING IN THE BACK OR ROOM TO EXPAND OUT TO MAKE A LARGER HOME! BEAUTIFUL LOT WITH VIEWS OF BOTH THE COLORADO RIVER & TO THE BACK VIEWS OF EAST BAY. QUIET NEIGHBORHOOD & LOW TRAFFIC STREET!
MORE INFORMATION & PICS OF HOME


----------

